# Need ICD9 code-Could someone please



## dawnsantor@yahoo.com (Jul 24, 2011)

Could someone please advise-- I need a ICD9 code for Laceration of the Frenulum with out mention of complication-- I thought it should be 873.65


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi,
Frenula of the mouth include the frenulum linguae under the tongue, the frenulum labii superioris inside the upper lip, the frenulum labii inferioris inside the lower lip..
You can use 873.64.

Hope it helps..
Nalini CPC


----------

